
How to Display Realtime Traffic Analytics - twampss
http://codespatter.com/2009/09/02/how-to-display-realtime-traffic-analytics/
======
mdg
I briefly looked over the code while browsing the web on my phone so pardon me
if I missed this:

Do you need to enforce a certain logging scheme? eg. [ ip ] :: [ user-agent ]
:: etc, or is there something in settings.py that specifies what each record
in the log file looks like?

This was something I was contemplating last week and wasnt sure of a way to
accomodate people that might log different things or log things in a different
order than I.

~~~
pyroman
I left that out of the post because I didn't change it from what Apache was
installed with on my debian box. It looks like this.

#

# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with

# a CustomLog directive (see below).

# If you are behind a reverse proxy, you might want to change %h into
%{X-Forwarded-For}i

# LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\""
combined

LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common

LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer

LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

Format reference:
[http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_log_config.html#for...](http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_log_config.html#formats)

